# NH State championships - Merrimack, NH June 19-21



## yankeerob (Jun 4, 2009)

http://rotaryribfest.org/

Anyone else showing up? This is our second one of the season. 

-rob


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 19, 2009)

Jumbo shrimp, ribeye steak, chicken wings, brisket, pork butt and ribs are packed in ice. We'll source out chicken thighs and sausage when we get down there. Seek us out if you come down.

Team Green Mountain Smokeshack

-rob


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jun 19, 2009)

I may be swinging down to see you for this one Rob. Got some things going on this weekend, and the weather looks like it is not going to be good, but I may make it out. Are you doing Harpoon again this year?


----------



## smokin' dick (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there Rob. I was with you last year at Harvard and will be at this one with Steve as the team "Backyard BBQ Dads". Are you bringing the ice for the Pup-cicles this time? Will certainly look you up there!


----------

